

HTML6 Should Have Composeable Elements - JonoW
http://tech-journals.com/jonow/2012/08/30/html6-should-have-composeable-elements

======
DigitalSea
HTML6? HTML5 isn't even close to being a finalised spec, slow down there.
Article makes a good point though.

------
Dr1fter
I've been kind of working on something like this too...

<https://github.com/greggbowden/HyperTextComponents>

It's still in it's infancy, so be gentle. ;)

------
pspeter3
I feel like this would change a lot of how web frameworks, like RoR, are
designed for the better

